# ♦♦ Marriott Desert Springs Villa - Palm Desert - Studio - Sleeps 4  3 Nights 7/30 $95



## nicfalc (Jul 25, 2015)

Check in Thursday 7/30 for 3 nights in this very spacious studio at the first class Marriott Desert Springs Villas Resort in Palm Desert for only $95 a night.....  Marriott charges $169 a night + tax + resort fee......

For more information copy & paste into your browser:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-photos/ctdds-marriotts-desert-springs-villas-i/

PM me for details right away...........


----------



## davidvel (Jul 25, 2015)

nicfalc said:


> Check in Thursday 7/30 for 3 nights in this very spacious studio at the first class Marriott Desert Springs Villas Resort in Palm Desert for only $95 a night.....  Marriott charges $169 a night + tax + resort fee......
> 
> For more information copy & paste into your browser:
> 
> ...


DSV has a resort fee? How much is it?


----------



## SteveD (Jul 25, 2015)

Is this villas 1 or 2?  Thanks


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

davidvel said:


> DSV has a resort fee? How much is it?



From marriott.com: "
We offer free Wifi, free Parking, and no Resort Fees!

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ctdds-marriotts-desert-springs-villas-i/

And Marriott is showing $119 for a Guestroom, $159 for a 1 BR Villa.


----------



## SteveD (Jul 25, 2015)

I am interested, but need to know the following:

What property the nights are at?  Villas 1 or 2?
Is the reservation placed under my name in a guest certificate similar to Wyndham?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> From marriott.com: "
> We offer free Wifi, free Parking, and no Resort Fees!
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ctdds-marriotts-desert-springs-villas-i/
> ...



Its $119 for Thursday and then $169 for Saturday and Sunday for $498 with tax for stay through Marriott.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> From marriott.com: "
> We offer free Wifi, free Parking, and no Resort Fees!
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ctdds-marriotts-desert-springs-villas-i/
> ...


That's what I understood.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 25, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Its $119 for Thursday and then $169 for Saturday and Sunday for $498 with tax for stay through Marriott.


If you plan on spending $50 a day at the resort there is a resort credit rate that essentially reduces those rates by $50, to $69 and and $119 respectively.


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 26, 2015)

*Marriott Palm Desert*

The $50 credit would bring down the rate on Thursday to 94 and $144 on Friday & Saturday, + Tax.

Resort Credit Package, includes 50 USD resort credit per night, see Rate Rule 
Guest room, 2 Double, Balcony 

The rate for this room changes on 07/31/15 to 194.00 (USD) per night 
About this rate    Room details  
.
144.00 
USD /night


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 26, 2015)

*Marriott Palm Desert*

Steve - I sent you a PM.  It's Villa II - in the PM is misquoted as I.  And it gives you Access to amenities at the nearby Desert Springs JW Marriott® Resort & Spa 



SteveD said:


> I am interested, but need to know the following:
> 
> What property the nights are at?  Villas 1 or 2?
> Is the reservation placed under my name in a guest certificate similar to Wyndham?


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 26, 2015)

*Marriott Palm Desert*

Guest also get Access to amenities at the nearby Desert Springs JW Marriott® Resort & Spa .


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 26, 2015)

Not for Saturday and Sunday.  




davidvel said:


> That's what I understood.


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 26, 2015)

No resort fee - no tax.  Thanks for your help!



davidvel said:


> DSV has a resort fee? How much is it?


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 26, 2015)

Only Villa I gives you access to JW Marriott Spa access.  Villa II does not.


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 26, 2015)

*Marriott Palm Desert*

According to the website II gives you access as well subject to black out dates and availability.  These dates are not blacked out nor sold out - so dates are available.  And I have been there plenty of times, often with large groups - 6 - 8 people, and no one ever even asked where we were staying.

Both Villas I and II are located on the same property, adjacent to the JW.   



sptung said:


> Only Villa I gives you access to JW Marriott Spa access.  Villa II does not.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 26, 2015)

nicfalc said:


> According to the website II gives you access as well subject to black out dates and availability.  These dates are not blacked out nor sold out - so dates are available.  And I have been there plenty of times, often with large groups - 6 - 8 people, and no one ever even asked where we were staying.
> 
> Both Villas I and II are located on the same property, adjacent to the JW.



Do you own at Villas II?  I assume you are renting an exchange?  Villas II owners should be able to chime in that Villas II don't get Spa access. It is not part of their MF.  Villa I owners pay for it through MF for the access Mon-Fri.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 26, 2015)

nicfalc said:


> According to the website II gives you access as well subject to black out dates and availability.  These dates are not blacked out nor sold out - so dates are available.  And I have been there plenty of times, often with large groups - 6 - 8 people, and no one ever even asked where we were staying.
> 
> Both Villas I and II are located on the same property, adjacent to the JW.



I stayed at Villas I this past January. I was able to use the JW Spa for no charge Mon.-Fri. Each time I used the Spa they asked my name & room number and verified it on their computer. I asked how much it was for guests of Villas II to use the spa. I don't recall the exact amount, but I think it was $30 per day?

Guests at Villas II can use the restaurants at the JW. I think they are also able to use the hotel swimming pool, but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## klpca (Jul 26, 2015)

Last time we stayed at DSVII (2013) it was $10 per person per day to use the spa. We spent this weekend at DSVI and even though it was summer the only way into the spa was to pay for spa services. I wasn't planning on going but I thought I would ask just out of curiosity. We were on an II ac.


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 27, 2015)

Reduced to $75 a Night...



nicfalc said:


> Check in Thursday 7/30 for 3 nights in this very spacious studio at the first class Marriott Desert Springs Villas Resort in Palm Desert for only $75 a night.....  Marriott charges $169 a night + tax + resort fee......
> 
> For more information copy & paste into your browser:
> 
> ...


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 29, 2015)

Weekend Coming Up


----------



## nicfalc (Jul 30, 2015)

*Rented*

Rented. Thanks everyone for all your feedback.....


----------

